# PXE boot hangs



## balanga (Aug 28, 2015)

I've been trying to get my FreeNAS box set up as a PXE boot server for some time and I am unable to make any progress at the moment without some help...

The problem occurs when I try booting FreeBSD from FreeNAS. The client machine starts to boot OK over the network but then hangs .... I see the following messages:


```
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive A: is disk0

PXE version 2.1, real mode entry point 09c3f:0106
BIOS 560kB/1571200kB available memory

FreeBSD/x86 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org, Fri Jul 24 04:44:04 UTC 2015)
pxe_open: server addr: 192.168.0.4
pxe_open: server path: /mnt/nas/tfptroot/
pxe_open: gateway ip: 192.168.0.1
\
```

and it hangs at this point.

I am running dhcpd on a different box but have the parameters for next-server and root-path in dhcpd.conf set to point at FreeNAS. If I change those parameters to use my FreeBSD machine, the PXE client boots successfully. The tftproot directories on both systems are set up identically as far as I can tell, and use a PXE directory based on FreeBSD-10.2-RC1-i386-bootonly.ISO

I am still not able to login to use the Live CD option when bsdinstall(8) starts up on the FreeBSD box but at least it has booted up. On the FreeNAS box the boot process just hangs. I'm just using FreeBSD for testing purposes before migrating PXE to FreeNAS.


----------

